

China hacker's angst opens a window onto cyber-espionage - esalazar
http://www.latimes.com/news/nationworld/world/la-fg-china-hacking-20130313,0,7978305,full.story

======
BogdanCalin
Here is the blog <http://blog.sina.com.cn/rocybird> Use Google Translate to
read it (or Chrome).

